# What size pusher if any at all? Help



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Looking for a small machine to help out at one of our commercial lots and also for summer landscape work such as loading mulch, yard machine, etc.

Came across this one but am concerned it is too small. The loader would only really be used for pushing aisles and stacking, long runs are done by plow trucks. What size pusher would you put on this if any at all? Its a 8500lb 4x4 machine.

Heres a link- http://cgi.ebay.com/1996-TCM-806-Wh...ViewItem&pt=Wheel_Loaders&hash=item27b3a22db8

Any opinions?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

10 foot pusher or smaller


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Seems to be in decent condition from what I can tell from just the vid.....10ft pusher is what I would think its max would be.....and 15k is to much for that thing, imo its worth about 10k. Its kind of an odd ball brand/make, so parts and such wont be available like Cat/Deere/Case/Etc.......Either way still a neat machine.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

At least it's got a heated cab!


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

HEated cab. just under 2k hours. Doesnt seem like a bad machine. Would a large skidsteer be better? Guess a light duty 10ft pusher is all this will take though huh.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I would be REAL scared of that machine. There is no way your going to be able to get parts at a decent price or time frame. For the price they are asking, you could easily get a nice skid steer and it would push snow a hell of a lot better than that thing. JMO, but I would stay away from it. If your gonna buy it, I would say 8ft pusher. Maybe a 10ft but no larger. Those pivot pins and lifting arms down by the bucket look pretty under sized to me. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Thats what I'm thinking, looked good for mulch and a yard machine but anything above and beyond that I just dont think it will handle it. Thanks


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I would be leary as well but if you decide to buy it I think a 10ft would be fine, any weight you can add would be good.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Why don't you get a nice skid ster! One with tracks, and heated cab! And radio.

IMO a skid ster is probably the most usefull piece of equipment you can have. There's hundred of attachments and you can put plows, and pushers on it.


----------



## srl28 (Jan 2, 2006)

Would love something that we can throw a 12ft pusher on. But I dont know of any skids that can really take that, 10 will have to do. Anyone wanna throw out some recommendations on skidsteers?


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

http://www.michigancat.com/index.php/www/products/caterpillar_equipment/680/681/14426041


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

srl28;1053571 said:


> Would love something that we can throw a 12ft pusher on. But I dont know of any skids that can really take that, 10 will have to do. Anyone wanna throw out some recommendations on skidsteers?


Sure. I have a 2004 Bobcat T300 with 1400 hours. Its got everything you need.  You should check what dealer support is in your area. Getting parts is a huge deal


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

I have S300's and they seem to do well for us be sure to get a 2speed, quicktach, cab air and heat. My guess is that an S300 with a 12 ft angle blade and an agressive operator could run circles around the unit you are considering on ebay but thats just my 2 cents and in the off season you can do about a million other things with it as well. I personally dont care for the track type skidloaders, unless you are in dirt most of the time. We own the tire machines and rent the track machines as needed.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1053605 said:


> Sure. I have a 2004 Bobcat T300 with 1400 hours. Its got everything you need.  You should check what dealer support is in your area. Getting parts is a huge deal





SNOWLORD;1053628 said:


> I have S300's and they seem to do well for us be sure to get a 2speed, quicktach, cab air and heat. My guess is that an S300 with a 12 ft angle blade and an agressive operator could run circles around the unit you are considering on ebay but thats just my 2 cents and in the off season you can do about a million other things with it as well. I personally dont care for the track type skidloaders, unless you are in dirt most of the time. We own the tire machines and rent the track machines as needed.


my question is, where are you guys finding S300's with low operator hours, two speed, quicktach, cab air, and heat for $15 000 hrs?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

buckwheat_la;1053636 said:


> my question is, where are you guys finding S300's with low operator hours, two speed, quicktach, cab air, and heat for $15 000 hrs?


Unless they consider 4500 hours low lol


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

buckwheat_la;1053636 said:


> my question is, where are you guys finding S300's with low operator hours, two speed, quicktach, cab air, and heat for $15 000 hrs?


In La La land. Everything is cheaper in the US.


----------



## 2005_Sierra (Aug 7, 2009)

ajslands;1053572 said:


> http://www.michigancat.com/index.php/www/products/caterpillar_equipment/680/681/14426041


do you have any idea what a new 297C with cab, heat and radio is worth??? in case you dont it's 78K. Now don't get me wrong I think they would be a sweet snow machine but for the money you can get a very nice loader and pusher.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Don't buy it! I had one very similar but it was a Coyote brand. Swinger also makes them very similar. I found ours to be underpowered and just didn't have the uumph to push. We sold it and bought a 2sp S220. Would have liked S250 or S300 but have found the S220 is capable of doing 95% of what we need it to do. There have been a few (very few) pallets of pavers it didn't like but did move for us. Just a lil' bit tipsy. We built our own box out of a 9' Western with 36" moldboard height. Works pretty good and have also picked up a 2.5yd bucket we use for snow and turning mulch. Won't turn mulch if it is wet unless you take a little bit smaller bite though. Since then we ended up buying a JD 310 backhoe with 12' box. Both have worked out nicely. Save yourself the time and take my experience to the bank. I tried a machine very similar and ended up with the backhoe eventually anyway. The S220 has also proven to be much more useful year round than the loader ever was for us. 

Curious what HP the Kubota motor is?


----------

